# Looking for a new h@wt case



## Sensi Karate (Dec 11, 2009)

I'm looking for a new case for around $0-$300 AUD (I'd prefer in the $200 range). For you USD folks out there, thats around $2-$10 American dollars. 

The case I'd like is something with a good quality build and good material like aluminium or steel, nice amount of fans to keep my computer nice and cold in the hot summers of Australia, Mid-Tower to Full Tower size case, a good amount of bays, transparent side window, good looking case  and neon lights are a plus. Also, optional would be a mobo tray.

The current cases I've looked at that appeal to me are:
Xclio A380 Super Case = Looks Sick!
Thermaltake Spedo Advance Package = Nice looking case and seems to be good quality.
Thermaltake Xaser 6
Thermaltake Element G
NZXT Blackline, Guardian 921 and Apollo = All good, but NZXT isn't known for top quality.

I've heard Lian Li make the best quality cases, however I just don't like any of the cases I've seen from them, I prefer something that looks... well.. gamey? 

Hopefully you can stray me in the right direction. 

EDIT: Look further down for the new choices.


----------



## crazyeyesreaper (Dec 11, 2009)

i suggest  Haf932  its overused and everyone has one but its a nice case with great features and it dosent break the bank cost wise not to mention its rather sturdy and easily fits the biggest of hardware that and cable management is a breeze


----------



## Sensi Karate (Dec 11, 2009)

I was looking at that case and its priced fairly reasonably. However the Thermaltake Spedo Advance Package is quite similar and for about the same price. I prefer the style of the Spedo to be honest.


----------



## crazyeyesreaper (Dec 11, 2009)

everyone has there pick on what looks good i think the haf looks like hell but with good airflow full tower and cheap it had me at hello  but if the spedo advance package has what  you want get that instead thats the great thing about choosing a chassis you get what u want and if u dont like it 100% you can mod it


----------



## Binge (Dec 11, 2009)

+1 HAF cases by Coolermaster


----------



## Sensi Karate (Dec 11, 2009)

crazyeyesreaper said:


> everyone has there pick on what looks good i think the haf looks like hell but with good airflow full tower and cheap it had me at hello  but if the spedo advance package has what  you want get that instead thats the great thing about choosing a chassis you get what u want and if u dont like it 100% you can mod it



Yeah, I find the Haf932 kind of repitive since there are so many cases that have a similar style to it. I want something that looks good as-well as being built good. 

Anyone have any other suggestions then the HAF932?


----------



## MilkyWay (Dec 11, 2009)

Sensi Karate said:


> I'm looking for a new case for around $0-$300 AUD (I'd prefer in the $200 range). For you USD folks out there, thats around $2-$10 American dollars.
> 
> The case I'd like is something with a good quality build and good material like aluminium or steel, nice amount of fans to keep my computer nice and cold in the hot summers of Australia, Mid-Tower to Full Tower size case, a good amount of bays, transparent side window, good looking case  and neon lights are a plus. Also, optional would be a mobo tray.
> 
> ...



Gamey? Yeah ive always wanted a case that tasted like deer or rabbit...

That Spedo although a hilariously innuendo name looks pretty.
Your living in the past all those plasticy cases, fake alienware and transformer cases with 50 leds are all in the past. Todays case is a sleek design.

How about the SilverStone RV02


----------



## DirectorC (Dec 11, 2009)

Thermaltakes are big nasty frikkin things.


----------



## Sensi Karate (Dec 11, 2009)

MilkyWay said:


> Gamey? Yeah ive always wanted a case that tasted like deer or rabbit...
> 
> That Spedo although a hilariously innuendo name looks pretty.
> Your living in the past all those plasticy cases, fake alienware and transformer cases with 50 leds are all in the past. Todays case is a sleek design.



I was just considering those NZXT and Xclio cases, I hate plastic. I want something 'sleek' as you say... WITH A CRAZY NEON LIGHTING SHOW! >


----------



## Binge (Dec 11, 2009)

Sensi Karate said:


> I was just considering those NZXT and Xclio cases, I hate plastic. I want something 'sleek' as you say... WITH A CRAZY NEON LIGHTING SHOW! >



What are you going to be looking at the case or the monitor?  I rock a Corsair 800D


----------



## Sensi Karate (Dec 11, 2009)

Binge said:


> What are you going to be looking at the case or the monitor?  I rock a Corsair 800D



The case?

The Corsair 800D seems ok. I've looked a little more at the Lian Li range, the PC P50R or PC X2000 seem fairly nice.


----------



## crazyeyesreaper (Dec 11, 2009)

your really opening a can of worms here everyone has different tastes i could care less what my case looks like all that matters to me is it holds my hardware keeps it cool

everyone likes a certain look if the case will FIT your hardware and it meets your idea of proper looks then get it everyone heres going to put forth at least via majority 

a HAF 932 or 922 the 800D the SilverStone RV02 those are the most popular cases around here 

all i can tell you is search around find cases u like and look for reviews


----------



## Sensi Karate (Dec 11, 2009)

crazyeyesreaper said:


> your really opening a can of worms here everyone has different tastes i could care less what my case looks like all that matters to me is it holds my hardware keeps it cool
> 
> everyone likes a certain look if the case will FIT your hardware and it meets your idea of proper looks then get it everyone heres going to put forth at least via majority
> 
> ...



I'll look into the Silverstone RV02.  

I should also say I may get a 58XX series card down the line, so it needs to have the room/space to hold it. Like before, fans are a major priority here, I need a fair few to keep my computer cool in the hot summers of Australia.


----------



## Sensi Karate (Dec 11, 2009)

The more I look at the Lian Li range, the more I like it. Does anyone have any suggestions on a good Lian Li case?

Also if anyone has the Thermaltake Spedo Advance Package, is it noisy and does it look plasticy?


----------



## Binge (Dec 11, 2009)

With Lian Li I think it only matters how much you want to spend.  Check out the Tyr


----------



## sneekypeet (Dec 11, 2009)

Lancool, Lian Li's let's say budget line, has some nice choices.


----------



## MilkyWay (Dec 11, 2009)

Definitely the Raven then because the thermal dynamics are amazing, its like heat rises so the fact the cards face up means the heat rises from them and its big inside but not giant.

The 3 fans at the bottom keep it cool and its got those kinda looks you want but not tacky like some of the cases out there, its plastic to keep the price down but its got clean lines and looks like a more sophisticated gamer chassis. Its not minimalist like the Lian Li so you might like it.

Definitely fits all of the cards available today. Can take an 11 inch.

I like the Lian Li ARMORSUIT PC-P50R that is my ideal case i like those clean lines thats my style but its not every bodies (basically an aluminium version of the lancool K62), apart from the corsair obsidian 800D that is probly the best case out now but its pricey. Corsair has the drool factor .

The Silverstone RV-02 is nice but it was just a bit to different for me to try, i like the idea but i choose the K62.


----------



## Sensi Karate (Dec 11, 2009)

Binge said:


> With Lian Li I think it only matters how much you want to spend.  Check out the Tyr



Well I'm going to buy off umart.com.au/ and all the prices of Lian Li seem to be fairly reasonable, except around 4 or so. Go to the southport/gold coast region website. 



sneekypeet said:


> Lancool, Lian Li's let's say budget line, has some nice choices.



I've been looking at those, cheapest one is around $86.00.  I personally don't like them to be honest. 



MilkyWay said:


> Definitely the Raven then because the thermal dynamics are amazing, its like heat rises so the fact the cards face up means the heat rises from them and its big inside but not giant.
> 
> The 3 fans at the bottom keep it cool and its got those kinda looks you want but not tacky like some of the cases out there, its plastic to keep the price down but its got clean lines and looks like a more sophisticated gamer chassis. Its not minimalist like the Lian Li so you might like it.
> 
> ...



I was looking at both the Silverstones, they seem fairly good. I'll research a little more into them.

Does anyone have a Thermaltake Spedo?


----------



## Binge (Dec 11, 2009)

Anything Thermaltake is a NO NO.


----------



## Sensi Karate (Dec 11, 2009)

Binge said:


> Anything Thermaltake is a NO NO.



I know that there build quality isn't the greatest, but I've read a few reviews and it seems the Thermaltake Spedo is a good case. I just want to clarify with someone who owns one if it is noisy and plasticy. 

On the Lian Li... I like the smooth, wood like pictures of there products.


----------



## Sensi Karate (Dec 11, 2009)

I've been looking some more into the cases, and found Riverstone TJ-09. That case is seriously good looking and seems to have very good air circulation. The black anodized brushed aluminum finish is just so sweet and is what I saw on a few Lian Li I believe. I can't seem to find many in Australia. Is there any other cases with such a good finish coat?

Heres some pics:











I was also looking at Coolermaster RC-690K-KWN1 690 Case Full Black Edition which is cheap and good as-well as the CoolerMaster HAF 922 and 932, which of the three Coolermasters is better?

Also if anyone has a Thermaltake Spedo, please give me some information on it.


----------



## DirectorC (Dec 11, 2009)

Sensi, have you looked at the Spedo up-close and personal?  I am telling you, all TT cases look like ass.  Love their fans n stuff but their cases are nuthairs.


----------



## Sensi Karate (Dec 11, 2009)

DirectorC said:


> Sensi, have you looked at the Spedo up-close and personal?  I am telling you, all TT cases look like ass.  Love their fans n stuff but their cases are nuthairs.



Yes, and it looks good. Most of the other Thermaltake cases are fairly crap, but this one looks great. I bet you don't like the Thermaltake Level 10 either, right?

Anyways, what about the Silverstone case, you think it looks good?


----------



## DirectorC (Dec 11, 2009)

I'm lovin the Silverstone.

The reviews I read of the Spedo said that it runs at higher temps than most other cases.


----------



## Sensi Karate (Dec 11, 2009)

DirectorC said:


> I'm lovin the Silverstone.
> 
> The reviews I read of the Spedo said that it runs at higher temps than most other cases.



I haven't seen anything about the temperature rising to much, but the new cooling system TT implemented into it sucks.


----------



## DirectorC (Dec 11, 2009)

Yes.  The infamous ATC.

The Thermaltake Spedo Advance overall is a well manufactured chassis, even though there is quite an amount of plastic included. However I do have some concerns about the Advanced Thermal Chamber inclusion. Today's testing has clearly shown that for the most part, A.T.C is ineffective around the CPU area, and at times it even produces worse results than if the system didn't use it in the first place. However, should you use the additional 120mm fan on the adjustable FanBar, the temperatures are significantly better.

- Overclock3d

The Thermaltake Spedo Advanced Package tried its best and didn’t do too badly in the end. I personally wouldn’t be overclocking my cpu with the temps I saw with this case but I would be content over clocking my gpu with the temps I saw with it. The hd temps were good as well, which means more life for my drives which is always a plus.

Of course it comes back to the name, this case was not nearly as cold as an elderly polar bear swimmer after a dip. It did not live up to its name because my wife was not repelled by it so that is a plus for this case. This is a personal message to Thermaltake’s marketing department: What were you thinking? Is this going to become an industry standard? Are we going to see a cooler master plum smuggler or perhaps an Apevia Tighty Whitey? How much worse is it going to get? The day I see Asus release the Jock Strap Extra Large Package Gaming Case is the day I hang up my hat as a Reviewer.

Back to the point this case was great, I do like it. I would have liked to see better temps but it made up for the temps with some incredible extras and new case innovations. I would recommend this case to serious gamers and enthusiasts because if the case is good you can always throw on a water cooling system or some super loud deltas to bring your temps down.

- Overclockersclub


----------



## Sensi Karate (Dec 11, 2009)

DirectorC said:


> Yes.  The infamous ATC.
> 
> The Thermaltake Spedo Advance overall is a well manufactured chassis, even though there is quite an amount of plastic included. However I do have some concerns about the Advanced Thermal Chamber inclusion. Today's testing has clearly shown that for the most part, A.T.C is ineffective around the CPU area, and at times it even produces worse results than if the system didn't use it in the first place. However, should you use the additional 120mm fan on the adjustable FanBar, the temperatures are significantly better.
> 
> ...



The ATC in the Spedo can be taken out. The temperatures still weren't that bad with it and an extra fan could cool it down even further if necessary.

Is there any other cases with anodized brushed aluminum finish?


----------



## Solaris17 (Dec 11, 2009)

DirectorC said:


> Thermaltakes are big nasty frikkin things.



good thing thats just your opinion my armor is beautiful.


----------



## DirectorC (Dec 11, 2009)

Solaris17 said:


> good thing thats just your opinion my armor is beautiful.



Sorry for the generalization.


----------



## Sensi Karate (Dec 11, 2009)

Its near impossible to get a TJ-09 in Australia, let alone my store I buy from, so thats out of the question. If so they'd be worth $400+, so I'll leave that be. 

I'm now looking at the Thermaltake Spedo Advanced, Coolmaster HAF 932 and the Silverstone RV-01 and RV-02.

I like the Coolmaster and the Silverstone, but I'm fairly sure there made out of plastic. Thermaltake Spedo is Metal Mesh and SECC I think.

PLEASE who-ever has a Thermaltake Spedo Advanced, tell me if its good or not, I can get one for $200 AUD. Also please verify with me if the Silverstone and Coolmaster are plastic or not. Also if anyone has any recommendations on a new case, please tell me.

If anyone knows any good cases that have an aluminum/steel brushed coat like that of the TJ-09 please tell me.


----------



## StukaJU87 (Dec 13, 2009)

I have the TT Spedo Advanced Package and love it.  It's the best case i've ever had.  I love the cable managment system and tooless design.  Plenty of room to build and upgrade.  This case has given me some of the best temps I've ever been able to get from just fans.  Temps from using the 6 stock fans:

cpu 	
idle:	34c	30c	35c	31c
load:	51c	50c	50c	48c

gpu.......Fan Speed
idle:	36c 	35%	
load:	55c 	41%

Probably could get better results if I added or replaced fans.
Hope this helps.

System
MB: Asus P6T6 WS Revolution
CPU: core i7 with Monsoon III LT cpu cooler
RAM: 6GB (3 x 2GB) Corsair
HD: 1 x 640GB and 1 x 1.5TB
GPU: 1 x GeForce GTS250
PSU: Corsair 850w PSU.


----------



## Sensi Karate (Dec 13, 2009)

StukaJU87 said:


> I have the TT Spedo Advanced Package and love it.  It's the best case i've ever had.  I love the cable managment system and tooless design.  Plenty of room to build and upgrade.  This case has given me some of the best temps I've ever been able to get from just fans.  Temps from using the 6 stock fans:
> 
> cpu
> idle:	34c	30c	35c	31c
> ...



Thanks for the help, I really was interested in this case. 

 I also wanted to know if you removed the ATC from the case? Was your CPU and GPU overclocked with those results? What materials is it made out of btw, no plastic I presume, just metal mesh and steel?


----------



## StukaJU87 (Dec 13, 2009)

Those temps were with the ATC installed.  CPU and GPU are stock, haven't tried to OC yet.  The case does have a lot of plastic parts. The frame, doors, and mesh are metal.  If you get the advanced package, the side window is plexiglass.  I don't feel that the plastic makes the case look cheap or feel cheap.  The ATC does take time to install properly. The tooless drive bays are the best tooless bays I've used.  Biggest plus, side fan is powered by a contact.  You don't have to plug and unplug the side fan when you open and close the door.  Only case I've seen with this.


----------



## Sensi Karate (Dec 13, 2009)

StukaJU87 said:


> Those temps were with the ATC installed.  CPU and GPU are stock, haven't tried to OC yet.  The case does have a lot of plastic parts. The frame, doors, and mesh are metal.  If you get the advanced package, the side window is plexiglass.  I don't feel that the plastic makes the case look cheap or feel cheap.  The ATC does take time to install properly. The tooless drive bays are the best tooless bays I've used.  Biggest plus, side fan is powered by a contact.  You don't have to plug and unplug the side fan when you open and close the door.  Only case I've seen with this.



Yeah, I saw that side fan contact thing and was quite intrigued. I really hate plastic on cases because of a few of my previous cases were all plastic and my current case, the Thermaltake V9 (which is crap. ) is just really bad/ugly plastic.  I'll have a look around my local computer stores and see if they have any TT Spedo AP lying around to see.


----------



## StukaJU87 (Dec 13, 2009)

I thought the same thing when I read the reviews and saw pictures.  Everybody kept knocking the plastic and design.  I took a chance because it offered features the other cases didn't.  Trust me, if you get a chance to check it out in person and up close, you wont be disapointed.


----------



## assaulter_99 (Dec 13, 2009)

Also look at the coolermaster sniper series. I like the freakin option to turn off leds and fans. But thats me.


----------



## Sensi Karate (Dec 13, 2009)

assaulter_99 said:


> Also look at the coolermaster sniper series. I like the freakin option to turn off leds and fans. But thats me.



I'll have a look at it.


----------



## Sensi Karate (Dec 13, 2009)

I think I've found the case!







Lian Li PC-7FWB for $196 on Umart.  I was looking for the brushed aluminum look and I found it! Anyone own it? Also, cant find any decent reviews on it, if anyone knows any, please link. 

Also whats the difference between the Lian Li PC-60W and the Lian Li PC-7FWB?


----------



## HammerON (Dec 13, 2009)

For cable management I would go for the Corsair Obsidian 800 case. You will have plenty of room for ANY gpu(s)


----------



## Sensi Karate (Dec 13, 2009)

HammerON said:


> For cable management I would go for the Corsair Obsidian 800 case. You will have plenty of room for ANY gpu(s)



Well I would get it, however the price tag is $390 AUD which is well over my budget. I love the look and style of it though and it has excellent cable management as you said. Silverstone TJ-09 looks similar to it as-well.


----------



## assaulter_99 (Dec 13, 2009)

Sensi Karate said:


> I think I've found the case!
> 
> http://www.dirac.co.jp/lianli/photos/PC-7FWB.jpg
> 
> ...



Thats a nice one, slick, classic and a nice finish.  Pity the insides gray or white? Maybe you cold mod it and paint it black?


----------



## Sensi Karate (Dec 14, 2009)

assaulter_99 said:


> Thats a nice one, slick, classic and a nice finish.  Pity the insides gray or white? Maybe you cold mod it and paint it black?



If I do get it I would paint the interior most likely red, like that of the modded TJ-09 I posted before.


----------



## Deleted member 24505 (Dec 14, 2009)

I've got a TJ09 and it is pretty big. I like it myself. I do like the LI LI you've picked too.


----------



## assaulter_99 (Dec 14, 2009)

Red would be a hell lot of a job lol. Good luck, post pics of it if ever you mod it. I myself am looking for a case, My cheapo one is like a freakin furnace! Like I said earlier i want one with the option to kill the leds when i m in bed, don t want to wake up at night believing i m in paradise or hell! lol


----------



## Sensi Karate (Dec 14, 2009)

assaulter_99 said:


> Red would be a hell lot of a job lol. Good luck, post pics of it if ever you mod it. I myself am looking for a case, My cheapo one is like a freakin furnace! Like I said earlier i want one with the option to kill the leds when i m in bed, don t want to wake up at night believing i m in paradise or hell! lol



Thats why you turn it off.  What case do you currently have, I also have a el' cheapo case. 



tigger said:


> I've got a TJ09 and it is pretty big. I like it myself. I do like the LI LI you've picked too.



How do you rate the TJ-09, any faults or good things to report on it?


----------



## assaulter_99 (Dec 14, 2009)

Sensi Karate said:


> Thats why you turn it off.  What case do you currently have, I also have a el' cheapo case.



I have a... wait i don't even know its name, comes from china probably, I m even afraid of moving it, cause it feels like it might break alltogether! Anyways I m planning of getting myself a coolermaster storm sniper, its bout a 100 bucks, even less. I ve seen it, some plastic but at least i can afford it. + its has the option to shut down the leds and fans when asked.


----------



## Deleted member 24505 (Dec 14, 2009)

Tbh i cant think of any faults really. I have cut holes in my bakplate for the wires tho. You can fit a 120x2 rad in the top too with no cutting. I have no intention of changing it any time soon,i do like this case so i would recommend it. It is very long though which is good for big long cards.


----------



## Sensi Karate (Dec 14, 2009)

assaulter_99 said:


> I have a... wait i don't even know its name, comes from china probably, I m even afraid of moving it, cause it feels like it might break alltogether! Anyways I m planning of getting myself a coolermaster storm sniper, its bout a 100 bucks, even less. I ve seen it, some plastic but at least i can afford it. + its has the option to shut down the leds and fans when asked.



I've seen the Storm Scout which should be similar to the sniper version, and it seemed fairly good. My only wriggle with getting a case at this time is that with USB 3.0 coming, you wont be able to use the ports at the front/top of the case but that doesn't really matter since most of my stuff is plugged into the back and I only plug in a USB into the front for small files.



tigger said:


> Tbh i cant think of any faults really. I have cut holes in my bakplate for the wires tho. You can fit a 120x2 rad in the top too with no cutting. I have no intention of changing it any time soon,i do like this case so i would recommend it. It is very long though which is good for big long cards.



Dang, I would've hated to cut the case.  My only flaw I can see with the Lian Li PC-7FWB is that its a mid-tower which may not be able to fit a crossfire of two 58XX cards. I seriously love the TJ-09 though, its just freaking awesome and if I could get it for $300 or under in Australia, I would definitely get it.


----------



## Zubasa (Dec 14, 2009)

Sensi Karate said:


> I've seen the Storm Scout which should be similar to the sniper version, and it seemed fairly good. My only wriggle with getting a case at this time is that with USB 3.0 coming, you wont be able to use the ports at the front/top of the case but that doesn't really matter since most of my stuff is plugged into the back and I only plug in a USB into the front for small files.
> 
> Dang, I would've hated to cut the case.  My only flaw I can see with the Lian Li PC-7FWB is that its a mid-tower which may not be able to fit a crossfire of two 58XX cards. I seriously love the TJ-09 though, its just freaking awesome and if I could get it for $300 or under in Australia, I would definitely get it.


The Lian Li will fit 5850s.
The only cards that have problems fitting in any decent case are the 5870 (~280mm) and 5970s(~305mm).

I recently brought this case with my firend and built his PC with him.
I can tell you this is a very solid case, certainly better than the CM mid-tower cases.


----------



## Sensi Karate (Dec 14, 2009)

Zubasa said:


> The Lian Li will fit 5850s.
> The only cards that have problems fitting in any decent case are the 5870 (~280mm) and 5970s(~305mm).
> 
> I recent brought this case with my firend and built his PC with him.
> ...



Thanks for the information, I needed that.  If I was going to get a 58xx I would most likely go for the 5850 and then crossfire down the line, however I always wanted the 5870.


----------



## Zubasa (Dec 14, 2009)

Sensi Karate said:


> Thanks for the information, I needed that.  If I was going to get a 58xx I would most likely go for the 5850 and then crossfire down the line, however I always wanted the 5870.


If you are into the larger cards, you might as well get a full tower.
The Zalman GS1000 is really nice for around $150 US.
There are some plastic (quite rigid), but it has aluminium side panels and a zinc-coted steel main frame.


----------



## Sensi Karate (Dec 14, 2009)

Zubasa said:


> If you are into the larger cards, you might as well get a full tower.
> The Zalman GS1000 is really nice for around $150 US.
> There are some plastic (quite rigid), but it has aluminium side panels and a zinc-coted steel main frame.
> http://www.zalman.com/DataFile/product/GS1000_01_b.jpg



I'll look into it, however on Umart the price is $250 AUD which is around $220 USD and at that price I could aim for a full tower Lian Li case like the Lian Li PC-9B or the Lian Li PC-P50 Armorsuit.


----------



## assaulter_99 (Dec 14, 2009)

Zubasa said:


> If you are into the larger cards, you might as well get a full tower.



Simple question, does a 5870 fit mid towers?


----------



## Zubasa (Dec 14, 2009)

assaulter_99 said:


> Simple question, does a 5870 fit mid towers?


It does fit some mid-towers, but most of the time is no.


----------



## Sensi Karate (Dec 15, 2009)

Zubasa said:


> It does fit some mid-towers, but most of the time is no.



Thanks for the information btw, really helpful.  What did you put into Lian Li you and your friend built?


----------



## Zubasa (Dec 15, 2009)

Sensi Karate said:


> Thanks for the information btw, really helpful.  What did you put into Lian Li you and your friend built?


Well it was more of a semi-new built.
He kept his HIS 4850 IceQ4, but the rest is new.
The spec are like this:
SilverStone 550W PSU
Athlon II 620
GA-MA790XT-UD4P
2x 2GB Team Group DDR3 2000
Xonar DX
A pair of Segate 7200.12 in raid 0


----------



## 3volvedcombat (Dec 15, 2009)

I havnt seen cases up front hand to hand, because thats the only ONLY way to know how a case is, pictures dont even cut it. I have a antec 902 and its almost to sturdy and well built . 

I was ganna get a lian-li mid-full tower with some white led's but it never happened 

Thermaltake Spedo was my dream case, till i found the Silver stone raven rv01, then they realised a mix between a Lian li- and a silver stone raven rv01, and obviosly called it the silver stone raven rv02





Also a SilverStone Fortress FT02B-W


----------



## Zubasa (Dec 15, 2009)

3volvedcombat said:


> I havnt seen cases up front hand to hand, because thats the only ONLY way to know how a case is, pictures dont even cut it. I have a antec 902 and its almost to sturdy and well built .
> 
> I was ganna get a lian-li mid-full tower with some white led's but it never happened
> 
> ...


I got the RV01 and assembled it a few hours ago, and I couldn't explain it by words how I loves this thing 

The RV02 just doesn't appeal to me, because it look so cut down and cheap :shadedshu
Nothing like the the style and impression the 01 achieves.

I rather grab the fortress than a Raven wannabe.


----------

